# Cryptocoryne cordata spathe



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi All,

This opened just this morning. This is one of the plants going in my 55G riparium.










What a hardy plant and easy bloomer. This one started to grow right away when I potted it up. Here is a shot of the whole plant.










I wish I could figure out which _cordata_ this is. I have asked around a few times but haven't gotten any suggestions.


----------

